

Ask HN: What's everyone using for background job processing? - blooberr

It&#x27;s been awhile since I&#x27;ve had to revisit this topic and I found a great site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;queues.io&#x2F;<p>Any suggestions or recommendations? I want to be able to issue jobs, and track if they&#x27;re completed.  On a failure, I&#x27;d resend it to another worker.<p>Sounds simple enough, but it&#x27;s hard to pick out the right one from that long list.
======
SEJeff
python-rq[1], celery[2], beanstalkd[3], or mod_gearmand[4].

For several of my production projects, I like mixing celery with redis. They
are a great fit.

[1] [http://python-rq.org](http://python-rq.org) [2]
[http://www.celeryproject.org](http://www.celeryproject.org) [3]
[http://kr.github.io/beanstalkd/](http://kr.github.io/beanstalkd/) [4]
[http://gearman.org](http://gearman.org)

~~~
blooberr
Thanks I'll check that out.

~~~
SEJeff
Care to up vote? :P

------
natch
Haven't used it but doesn't AWS have something for this? Curious why that
doesn't fit the bill if so.

~~~
blooberr
Can't use AWS unfortunately - this is not within my control.

